# تجارب اتصالات باستخدام الماتلاب



## معروف (18 نوفمبر 2006)

من اجل ذلك شاركنا في هذا الموقع لما له من فائدة


----------



## امجد عبد اللة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اشرف-الوزان (26 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم اخي العزيييييييييييز والف شكر


----------



## aalaa (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## حسن هادي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks alooot


----------



## Ahmed_eng (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى


----------



## مروة 1022 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروة 1022 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

:55: جزاك الله خيرا


----------

